
Was $1 Billion Too Little to Ask for Instagram? - dkoch
http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2013/11/14/facebook_s_1_billion_instagram_buy_did_kevin_systrom_sell_too_soon.html
======
tobyjsullivan
Asking this is like asking if Google should have IPO'd at a mere ~$35B
valuation back in 2004. They could have got 10x that today!

Obviously, as time progresses, a successful company's value will grow. But
there's also risk. The real question was if $1 billion that day was better
than $5 billion in a year? When you're not already a millionaire, the answer
is probably yes.

Even sweeter of a deal when you get the mentorship of Facebook to help your
business grow and improve your likelihood of success.

